# Finished Ash Lamp



## thefunkyP (Dec 11, 2009)

I finally finished my ash lamp that I posted here a month ago or more.  Pretty happy with how it came out.  Tried a new finish for me, spray lacquer.  After about 6-8 light coats I called it done, and polished with HUT plastic polish.  In hindsight, I probably wouldn't have used the polish since it creeped into the text and left an invisible residue that I noticed when holding it afterwards.  The hardware is an antique brass finish and went very well with the darkness of burnt text.  

This is to be a christmas present for the son of a lady I work with.  She saw some other lamps I had made and wanted one for her son.  Wasn't planning to sell them, but I guess I'm okay with it. :wink:

The words are a section from the bible, Revelations 2:17
"...the message from the one who holds the seven stars in his right hand, the one who walks among the seven gold lampstands..."



Comments and critiques are always very welcome.
Thanks,


----------



## snyiper (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a very nice lamp great Job!!!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 11, 2009)

I like this. Nice job.


----------



## jimbob91577 (Dec 11, 2009)

thefunkyP said:


> ...left an invisible residue that I noticed...


 
If it was invisible, how exactly did you notice it?  

Just kidding - the lamp looks amazing!


----------



## artme (Dec 11, 2009)

Very interesting lamp.

I note the name of Ephesus on the lamp.

Ephesus is a very interesting town in Turkey. We were there last year. This is Where John founded at least one of the churches of the revelations.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool!! in every way possible!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 11, 2009)

This looks like a lot of work! I'll bet your happy with it.
Looks good!


----------



## thefunkyP (Dec 11, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> If it was invisible, how exactly did you notice it?
> 
> Just kidding - the lamp looks amazing!



Sorry for the confusion, I just meant that I didn't achieve the feel I'm used to with my normal rubbed oil finish.  I suppose more accurately my fingers "noticed" the difference rather than my eyes. :wink:  I still have a lot to learn about a gallery finish!  But I was happy with how this came out and so was my friend who ordered it, which is probably more important anyway.


----------



## thefunkyP (Dec 11, 2009)

artme said:


> Very interesting lamp.
> 
> I note the name of Ephesus on the lamp.
> 
> Ephesus is a very interesting town in Turkey. We were there last year. This is Where John founded at least one of the churches of the revelations.




I apologize for the double posts here, but I thought it best to split up my responses.  Yes, this lamp references the church of Ephesus mentioned in Revelations.  This lamp was ordered in response to a series of lamps I made for a correlating study of Revelations in which I made seven lamps to correspond to the seven lampstands/churches referenced in the book.  Here is a photo of those lamps, and this lamp was made to have the design of the Pergamum lampstand pictured below, with the words used on the Ephesus lampstand.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 13, 2009)

I like your lamps, nice shapes and assortment of shades.


----------



## artme (Dec 15, 2009)

thefunkyP said:


> I apologize for the double posts here, but I thought it best to split up my responses.  Yes, this lamp references the church of Ephesus mentioned in Revelations.  This lamp was ordered in response to a series of lamps I made for a correlating study of Revelations in which I made seven lamps to correspond to the seven lampstands/churches referenced in the book.  Here is a photo of those lamps, and this lamp was made to have the design of the Pergamum lampstand pictured below, with the words used on the Ephesus lampstand.



Interesting Ben. We were also in Pergama. A site of another of John's Churches, as you say.

I am not a religious person or a biblical scholar, but I love history and I looked upon our tour as an historical revelation. It was a fascinating trip we had, however. Our guide was a Turkish archeologist and a Muslim. He had actually done work at many sites we visited, including Troy, Ephasus and Pergama. His knowledge of the sites and the Bible was astounding. So with all that knowledge I felt that our group was very priviledged.

We also went to the site of the House of the Virgin Mary at Pergama. That is one interesting story!!


----------



## thefunkyP (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like a very interesting trip!  I looked briefly at the modern day locations of some of these cities, and what once were massive cities back then, now many are only ruins and piles of rubble.  Pretty interesting stuff, thanks for sharing!  I would love to go on a trip out there someday.  I'll have to start selling a lot more pens I think though.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice and I'm sure will be a treasured gift.
How do you fasten the two parts together? Do you use a full length threaded pipe?
I just finished my first lamp and did not use a full length pipe and had a dickens of a time fastening the upright to the base.
Where do you get your parts?


----------



## thefunkyP (Dec 28, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Very nice and I'm sure will be a treasured gift.
> How do you fasten the two parts together? Do you use a full length threaded pipe?
> I just finished my first lamp and did not use a full length pipe and had a dickens of a time fastening the upright to the base.
> Where do you get your parts?



I don't use a threaded rod, I use a plastic collar piece that fits around the threaded nipple and I drilled the hole in the lamp to fit the collar.  The collar had pieces on two sides that constrict when fit into the hole and held the threaded nipple in place.  I used some CA glue to help hold, but wasn't really necessary due to the tight fit.  I got the collars at ACE hardware and the lamp parts from Grand Brass online.  I was really pleased with the hardware from Grand Brass, especially the antique finish on the fixtures and hangers.


----------

